# Poodles and Kids (share yours)



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

with my son 









with my daughter a month ago (so much less hair in september *L* )


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Nicholas is just adorable, he looks great hanging out with Drizz! Yay for the cutest dog lover ever!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

I dont have any kids, but my dogs love kids..
They found out that kids come with lots of food 

Here is Vaka getting a hug from my friends, adorable daughter.


----------



## HOTW (Aug 31, 2010)

here's the dolly do no good up to no good as usual, she discovered hair is fun to pull!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

here are some older pictures of my little cousin and Enzo she was dressing him up with her boa and crown :beauty:


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

roxy25 said:


> here are some older pictures of my little cousin and Enzo she was dressing him up with her boa and crown :beauty:


Haha, LOVE that Roxy, two Diva's. We'll just pretend Enzo was a girl for these shots right. I bet he enjoyed the attention, my girls do anyway.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

My daughter is 20 but still my "kid" and she love loves the poos! 

Also when we go to the beach the kids come from everywhere.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Some of our pups with their kids...The last two are my youngest Grandson Carter with our current litter.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh I love this thread kids and poodles what better combination is possible? All the pics are so cute!! My smiles for the evening.

The first pic is of Dan giving a skunky smelling Sport an outside bath. Somehow he wasn't enthused. Then again neither was I at his smell!! 

The rest of the pics are a medley some of my favorite pics of my kids and Betty Jo and Jenny and a few of Sport as well. My kids all love their poodles and the poodles love them right back. Even when it means putting up with being dressed up or slept on etc. What good natured souls they are.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Fun! Here is 1 1/2 yo Bella with my 8 1/2 yo son and newly 5 yo Dd:









And Bella doing what she does best...sneaking in a lick kiss, she loves to sneak-attack us. :argh:









Ds "walking" her (I'm not sure which one of them was setting the pace, but even though I cut off his head I love this one b/c there's such a bounce in their steps!):








I have to say, having a dog AND kids has proven to be much more challenging than expected. It's nice to see there are others succeeding at it. Ds is just perfect with Bella...Dd is a challenge. And as my friend put it, Bella is like the dog version of Dd! Independent, smart and boundary-testing!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

He looks like he's practicing for the show ring lol- adorable


----------

